# Spreader Plates



## ricc0luke (Jan 29, 2005)

What exactly is the purpose of spreader plates? How do you know where they need to go?

Thanks-


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 29, 2005)

Actually there should be more than 2, especially on larger systems. In theory there should be one placed for every 3 bricks, at least that's what i think it's supposed to be, but if you can't do that then spread them out as evenly as possible, leaving one for the top.


----------



## gremlin1287 (Jan 31, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> The plates serve an important purpose, but usually get in the way when you are loading an arbor 40 feet in the air hanging off the edge of a cat-walk.



In this situation we use quik clamps to keep the spreaders up while we are loading.


----------



## hbchad (Sep 16, 2005)

I know it's been a few months since this was posted but for anyone who may read this i'd like to give an update on the exact reason why...

Spreader plates do, as "guest" wrote, keep the weights from falling if the arbor rods spread. In case of a runaway lineset, when the arbor crashes at the bottom (or top if you're pipe heavy) of the rail it will essentially crunch or smoosh down which would allow the weights to fall out. The spreader plates keep the bars together during a crash (or hard stop) so that you won't have weights raining down on you (you will have enough to worry about with whatever comes down with the pipe). IN THE EVENT OF AN IMMENENT CRASH OF A RUNAWAY LINESET DO NOT TRY TO STOP THE HAND LINE. SHOUT A WARNING AND TAKE COVER AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE. In the case of a creeping line you can stop it with brute strength but if the line is moving too fast in an out of balance condition you won't be able to stop it so you must put safety first...


----------



## jmsinick (Nov 19, 2005)

An image is worth a thousand words, so here is one.

http://svsu.edu/~jmsinick/plates.jpg

Many things can be learned from this image. One is that the spreader plates kept the 500lbs over pipe weight on the arbor as it crashed down. And, two on our system, we have marks on the arbors where the spreader plates are to go. 

Jeremy


----------



## caliblah (Dec 27, 2005)

We put the plates in every 10 bricks, approx. 40". We use a amall spring clip, a "grip clip" to hold the extra plates up out of the way.


----------



## dwt1 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello:

Spreader plates, according to Sapsis and JR Clancy should be placed every 24-30 inches of counter weight. 

For more specific information (and free stuff) I suggest you visit JR Clancy's new rigging website:

www.rigging-safety.com

Thanks,

dwt1


----------

